#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Дубленка – смерть 1000 и 1 ягненка

## Аньезка

В мире миллионами продаются изделия из натурального меха и натуральной кожи. Это красиво, дорого, модно, выгодно, престижно, удобно! А мы ведь так любим быть в центре внимания и наслаждаться престижем, положением, всеми благами цивилизации. Люди платят огромные деньги за убийство миллионов беззащитных животных, которых выращивают в скотских условиях и лишают жизни. А мода на шубы и дубленки меняется каждый год, не говоря об обуви, ремнях, сумках, кошельках и прочей кожгалантерее – здесь счет идет на месяцы, если не на недели.

Мало кто задумывается о том, что несчастные животные имеют совершенно такое же право на жизнь, как и мы с вами. Что все мы созданы по единым принципам, и одна из основных заповедей в Библии гласит «Не убий!». Естественно, производители меховых, дубленых и кожаных изделий молчат об условиях, в которых содержатся несчастные животные, о способах изготовления всех этих изделий, о бесконечной боли и страданиях тех, кому суждено стать чьей-то шубой или норковым манто. Истинная красота должна идти от сердца. Как же при этом можно облачаться в смерть?

*На одну шубу среднего размера необходим мех:*

- 150 белок
- 15 бобров
- 50 норок
- 30 енотов
- 160 шиншилл
- 17 лисиц
- 24 выдр
- 4 волков
- 7 тюленей
- 55 куниц
- 15 рысей
- 8 пум
- 12 барсуков
- 55 хорьков
- 30 кошек (кроликов)
- 20 собак

Кожа и мех – это бесконечный ужас, страдание, кровь, боль и смерть. Шуба, подаренная женщине, стоит безумно дорого: тысячи рублей, криков, литры пролитой крови и слез, километры кожи, выпотрошенной безжалостными человеческими руками. И все это люди носят на себе в качестве одежды, обуви, аксессуаров и украшений.

Если бы вы могли слышать крики и стоны животных, или наблюдать процесс производства кожаных и меховых изделий, уверена, вам бы никогда не захотелось притронуться к одежде, произведенной подобными способами. Зверофермы – зрелище безжалостное и безумно печальное.

В настоящее время в меховой промышленности *ежегодно убивается около 50 млн животных*. Как в любом промышленном выращивании животных, условия содержания не вписываются ни в какие представления о Жизни. Животных содержат в крошечных пустых клетках, выставленных в длинные ряды. Естественно, никакой реализации естественных инстинктивных потребностей, никакого движения, только железные прутья. Кормят животных искусственными кормами, вводят антибиотики. Многие животные болеют и умирают, не выдержав таких издевательств.

В Голландии, Австрии, Швейцарии, Англии, Швеции, Италии и других странах введен частичный или полный запрет на зверофермы. Ловля животных капканами запрещена во всей странах, кроме Канады, США и, как это ни печально, России. Многие известные люди в разных странах мира выступают против мехов: актеры, музыканты, политики, художники и писатели. Знаменитые дизайнеры и дома моды не используют натуральный мех. Модные бренды представляют коллекции с искусственным мехом и отказываются поддерживать изуверства производителей натуральных мехов.

Последнее время поднимается вопрос о воздействии меховой промышленности на окружающую среду. Производители меха вкладывают огромные средства, чтобы представить мех как натуральный и экологичный продукт. Хотя, казалось бы, как может быть экологичным продукт убийства. Было произведено исследование процесса производства меха, в ходе которого было установлено, что *для получения 1 кг меха необходимо убить 12 норок. Норка на звероферме живет, как правило, 8-9 месяцев, за это время она съедает около 50 кг пищи, т.е. примерно 600 кг пищи на 1 кг меха. Обработка меха и процессы дубления проходят с использованием крайне токсичных веществ – хрома, формальдегида, нафталина. Испражнения пушных животных также оказывают на окружающую среду пагубное воздействие. По результатам исследования был сделан вывод, что по всем экологическим показателям мех является наименее предпочтительным материалом для производства одежды*.

Пожалуйста, когда вы в следующий раз придете в магазин за каким-либо элементом гардероба, задумайтесь, хотите ли вы быть причастны к крови, слезам и массовому убийству невинных животных? Подумайте, какой пример и какое наследие вы передадите своим детям? Будьте осознаны, проявите милосердие!

Наталья Щекатурова, vegetarian.ru

----------

AndyZ (30.05.2012), Joy (30.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (31.05.2012), Vladiimir (30.05.2012), Wyrd (30.05.2012), Вова Л. (30.05.2012), Федор Ф (31.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Действительно, когда возможно, лучше заменять эти материалы синтетическими. Правда в России, в реальных холодах, это не везде возможно. Хотя, в крупных городах без меховой шубы прожить можно. Если работа не на улице.

Хотя есть и исключения. Например, буддийские монахи не должны носить текстильные тапочки. Только из кожи.
Или, скажем марзичные йогины, атрибуты которых - шкуры тигров, ягуаров и т.п.

----------


## Аньезка

Прожить можно, но в крупных городах прожить не главная задача, главная - выглядеть презентабельно. 
Моя самая теплая зимняя одежда и обувь (марка Columbia), купленная в "Спортмастере", была немеховой и некожаной. Утепляла нереально хорошо в самые лютые морозы. Но, я понимаю, что это спортивный стиль, а женщины хотят выглядеть роскошно, бегать по морозу в мехах и на шпильках. Как-то особенно обидно, когда животных убивают тупо ради понтов.

----------

Hang Gahm (30.05.2012), Joy (30.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (31.05.2012), Vladiimir (30.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (31.05.2012), Фил (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Joy

Кроме такого ужасного гардероба, из кожи живых существ также делают предметы мебели - диваны, кресла; страшно представить, сколько на них уходит жизней.
Еще недавно появилось не менее жуткое ноу-хау: изделия из кожи рыб.

Искренне желаю всем живым существам обрести мудрость и сострадание. Ом Ара Паца Нади !

----------

Vladiimir (30.05.2012), Аньезка (30.05.2012), Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------

